# My situation!! (Help)



## Rick_84 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi everybody, I'm just new to the forum so hopefully somebody can give me a bit of advice on my current situation. 
I originally came to Australia in 2012 with my partner on a working holiday visa and was lucky enough to get a job within the mining industry. My boss put me on a 457 sponsored visa in November of 2013. I'm working as a diesel fitter for his company but only a few days ago he passed away to cancer and there's a possibility now that the company will close down. 
If it does what options do I have as my partner and I really aren't ready to go back to the UK. 
I have been looking for other jobs with other companies in the coalfields area of Queensland and it seems that nobody is prepared to give me a start because I'm on a 457 visa. 
Any help would be really appreciated and thank you in advance. 

Rick.


----------



## tomtoner (Sep 15, 2012)

Rick_84 said:


> Hi everybody, I'm just new to the forum so hopefully somebody can give me a bit of advice on my current situation. I originally came to Australia in 2012 with my partner on a working holiday visa and was lucky enough to get a job within the mining industry. My boss put me on a 457 sponsored visa in November of 2013. I'm working as a diesel fitter for his company but only a few days ago he passed away to cancer and there's a possibility now that the company will close down. If it does what options do I have as my partner and I really aren't ready to go back to the UK. I have been looking for other jobs with other companies in the coalfields area of Queensland and it seems that nobody is prepared to give me a start because I'm on a 457 visa. Any help would be really appreciated and thank you in advance. Rick.


Hi Rick,

I'm pretty sure that you can transfer your sponsor. Do some research into this but I know that my boss went there for 2 years and both he and his wife moved jobs after getting another company to sponsor them. The unfortunate thing with the sponsored visas is that you will have 90 days to find an alternative job.

Best of luck mate,

Tom


----------

